# How can I change the language on the bios?



## geno368 (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought a used Gateway e6300 with a corrupted OS. I want to re-format it, but when I went into the bios to setup boot order, everything is in Spanish. Is there an easier and safer way to change it back to English without flashing the bios? It has an Intel MB and the gateway site shows a much newer bios, but I don't know if it would change the language.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Try to reset the BIOS. Either by moving the CMOS jumper from 1-2 to 2-3 for 30 seconds and then back or by removing the CMOS battery, press and hold the Off/On switch for 30 seconds, and the replace the battery (unplugged from AC).

Meanwhile, I'll go check the Gateway info. You might need to reflash the BIOS.

On Edit: Couldn't find a BIOS document.


----------



## geno368 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...I couldn't find the cmos jumper, so I followed your instructions for the battery...didn't help.
I downloaded the bios update to a cd, but the readme file just has bin files..no iso. do I just run it from windows or c/prompt?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the file you D/L ? > Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / E Series / E-6300


----------



## geno368 (Aug 30, 2007)

yes, and clicked on the bios tab...it matches my mb


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The readme.txt file contains the instructions.


```
Installation

Prepare your computer

Before updating your computer's BIOS, enter the current BIOS Setup Utility, and then write down each of the current settings in the event that this information is needed again after the upgrade.  

Note: The following instructions may vary dependent upon the operating system loaded on the computer.  

Performing the update

1.  After you have downloaded and double-click the BIOS update file (SSIIL2609.exe), the files self-extract and copy into the C:\Cabs\SSIIL2609 directory on the hard drive.

2.  From the Start menu, click Run.

3.  In the Run dialog box, type: C:\Cabs\SSIIL2609\SE91510J.15A.2609.EB.exe.  Click OK.

4.  In the Intel(r) Express BIOS Update Setup window, in the Welcome dialog box, click Next.

5.  In the Software License Agreement dialog box, click Yes.

6.  In the Finish and Reboot dialog box, read the information and ensure that there is a check mark for the option Yes I want to complete the BIOS update.  

7.  Note the WARNING message:  FOR THE NEXT 3 MINUTES DO NOT POWER OFF YOUR SYSTEM.  Your system will perform an automatic shutdown and reboot process.  Powering down before completion of this reboot process may cause your system to require service by the system manufacturer.

8.  Click Finish. 

9.  Please wait for the process to complete the reboot sequence.

10.  When the computer shuts down, it may appear to take a longer period of time to restart and it may beep 10 times during the restart process.  This is considered normal and is part of the BIOS update process.  

11. The Intel(r) Express BIOS Update dialog box it prompts that the Express BIOS update has completed successfully.  Click OK.

12. On the first boot after the BIOS update has completed, it is possible to receive a Checksum error message.  This is caused by some BIOS parameters not being set at the default values.  Enter the BIOS Setup Utility and reset BIOS options to default values (F9), and then save and exit (F10) the BIOS Setup Utility.
```


----------

